# pressurized pipe for sewage



## gardenparty (Jan 29, 2015)

I am doing a take-off for a 180 man camp and they are asking for a each dorm to drain into a lift station (we use the liberty type) then from there pump into a pressurized drain. We have used PVC on other jobs for pressurized drains but I am wondering if there is any other material that would be better for this application. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

gardenparty said:


> I am doing a take-off for a 180 man camp and they are asking for a each dorm to drain into a lift station (we use the liberty type) then from there pump into a pressurized drain. We have used PVC on other jobs for pressurized drains but I am wondering if there is any other material that would be better for this application. Any suggestions?


nope C-900. We also use PE pipe from the lift station to the tap valve. This is a lot better since sch80 PVC does not hold up to ground shift as good.


----------



## Grimmeute (May 8, 2012)

We also use HDPE works great. Also faster then laying joint pipe. Get a pipe straightener for anything over 3", make things go a lot easier.


----------

